# Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7



## Papke (9. Februar 2017)

Beabsichtige mir ein Echolot zu kaufen. Einsatzgebiet, Talsperre mit max. Tiefe von 40 Metern.
Wird von einem Ruderboot aus genutzt, Zielfisch = Raubfisch ab und an auch Kleine-Maräne, oder andere Friedfische als KöFis.
Methode Schleppen mit GuFi oder Vertical, eventuell auch Schleppen mit KöFi oder Ansitz vom Boot aus!

Mir wurde von einem Angelkollegen das Lowrance empfohlen, er hat mir gesagt egal ob das Hook 5 oder Hook 7, er selber nutzt das Hook 7, meinte aber das der Unterschied zwischen 5 & 7 nur die Displaygröße sei.
Ich selber dachte eigentlich das das Dragonfly 7 die richtige Wahl wäre, bin mir aber jetzt nicht mehr sicher?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Auch wenn das Thema schon mehrfach hier zur debatte stand.

Ich hatte das Dragonfly 5.7 und habe es im letzten Jahr verkauft. Es war soweit ein gutes Gerät, nur leider für mein derzeitige Einsatzgebiet nicht das richtige. Bin jetzt viel in Holland im Flachwasser, deswegen ein neues Sidescan Gerät. Das einzige was mich am Dragonfly gestört hatte, war der Joystick in der Mitte. Bei stärkerem Wellengang, war es sehr schwer damit etwas einzustellen und zu bestätigen ohne wieder versehentlich ein anderen Menüpunkt zu wählen. Ansonsten Top Gerät.#6

An deiner Stelle würde ich immer das größere Display wählen. Wenn du nur in einem Modus alles anschaust ist noch alles in Ordnung. Gehst du aber jetzt auf einen geteilten Bildschirm, wurde in meinen Augen das ganze zu klein um was erkennen zu können.

Zum Hook kann ich nichts sagen, hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## goldfisch12 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Für das Dragonfly spricht der ausgezeichnete Bildschirm, die angewandte Chirptechnik im konventionellen und downscan Bereich und der angepasste Geber, der zum Lieferumfang gehört.
Für das Lowrance Hook spricht bis auf Inside Genesis(eigene Kartierung) und den Preis eigentlich nichts. Es steht zwar Chirp drauf und ist auch drin, aber der Geber 83/200 ist der gleiche wie bei den Festfrequenz Echoloten. Ob damit die Vorteile der Chirptechnik zum tragen kommen ist mehr als fraglich.

Gegen beide Geräte spricht, dass es für das Dragonfly keine alternativen Geber zu kaufen gibt und Lowrance da auch keine brauchbare Auswahlmöglichkeit bietet.

Für deine Zwecke wäre z.B. eine Garmin Echomap 52dv mit einem Garmin GT22 Chirp Geber die bessere Alternative. Wenn es denn 7 Zoll sein soll wäre das 72sv mit Sidescan und einen Gt52M-TM All-in-one Geber das richtige. Nur ist das schon eine andere Preisklasse.
Wenn es dich interessiert, kannst Du einen Praxistest beider Geräte hier nachlesen:
http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/tackle/echolot-test-garmin-echomap-72sv-52dv-in-der-praxis
Auch bei Garmin kann man Gewässerkarten ganz einfach selbst erstellen, eine Funktion, die bei der Talsperrenangelei sicher hilfreich ist, wenn es dort keine fertigen Gewässerkarten gibt.


----------



## allegoric (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Mit dem Dragonfly kann man auch eigene Karten erstellen und v.a. auch sofort verwenden. Weil die Daten mit denen anderer User geteilt werden. Voraussetzung dafür ist ein mobiles Endgerät mit Navionicskarten drauf. Die Karten von Lowrance sind aber auch nicht schlecht, leider immer nur für das jeweilige Gewässer herunterladbar. Da ist die Methode von Garmin und jetzt auch Humminbird deutl. einfacher. Dafür sind die Karten von Garmin nicht mit anderen teilbar, was ich persönlich als Nachteil empfinde. Mir hat die Variante mit dem Dragonfly am besten gefallen. Als Echolot selber finde ich bis jetzt Lowrance am besten. Chirp braucht man nicht wirklich.


----------



## Inni (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*



allegoric schrieb:


> Da ist die Methode von Garmin und jetzt auch Humminbird deutl. einfacher. Dafür sind die Karten von Garmin nicht mit anderen teilbar, was ich persönlich als Nachteil empfinde.




Doch, jetzt neu #6
Nennt sich *Quickdraw Community*.
Datenbank natürlich noch etwas beschränkt, da neu. Aber das wird sicherlich ...


----------



## goldfisch12 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*



allegoric schrieb:


> Chirp braucht man nicht wirklich.



Das ist eine interessante Feststellung. Diese Meinung habe ich bisher noch von keinem Anwender gehört, der schon mit einem brauchbaren Chirp Gerät auf dem Wasser war.
Vielleicht begründest Du Deine Einstellung dazu einmal.


----------



## Papke (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Das ist eine interessante Feststellung. Diese Meinung habe ich bisher noch von keinem Anwender gehört, der schon mit einem brauchbaren Chirp Gerät auf dem Wasser war.
> Vielleicht begründest Du Deine Einstellung dazu einmal.



Was verstehst du unter einem "brauchbaren Chirp Gerät" ?
Wären die Lowrance Hook 5 - 7 brauchbare Geräte oder nicht?

Schlageter gibt ja z.B. an das die Dragonfly nicht wirklich fürs Raubfisch und Vertical Angel geeignet sind.


----------



## goldfisch12 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Ein Chirp Gerät sollte einen passenden Geber mitbringen, der die technischen Möglichkeiten der Hardware auch ausschöpfen kann. Interessanterweise haben die Lowrance Geräte die gleichen Geber wie die Echos mit Festfrequenzen, also Festfrequenzgeber. Das verstehe ich nicht unter einem brauchbaren Gerät. Wenn Du also noch kein anderes Chirp Gerät als diese in Benutzung hattest, dann muss ich Dir Recht geben, das muss nicht sein.


----------



## allegoric (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Ich hatte zwei Geräte mit "Chirp": einmal ein Lowrance Elite 5 Chirp und mein Nachfolger Dragonfly 5 ebenfalls mit Chirp. Ich finde diese Bildgebung ganz nett, um genauer zu wissen, was einen da unten erwartet z.B. Pflanzen sieht man etwas detailreicher. Ich kann aber nicht behaupten, dass Chirp jetzt DIE Bereicherung ist im Vergleich zum normalen Sonar. Gerade im Hinblick auf Fischaufkommen, Bodenhärte und Bewuchs. Das Chirp-Deuten funktioniert am besten, wenn man beide Bildgebenden Verfahren zeitgleich nutzt. Das Echo gibt dann aus, ob was los ist und am Chirp kann man dann erraten, was es tatsächlich war. Bei Fische sind es Punkte, bei Pflanzen Strukturen. Beim normalen Echo kann man das aber auch ganz gut anhand der Farben unterscheiden. Chirp ist Spielerei für mich ^^. Sidescan finde ich aber nützlich. leider nur einmal gesehen.


----------



## goldfisch12 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Vielleicht liest Du meinen vorhergehenden Beitrag noch einmal im Hinblick auf Dein Lowrance und berücksichtigst die Tatsache, dass auch Raymarine keinerlei technischen Daten über Gerät und Geber rausgibt.
Die Chirp Technik funktioniert nur dann vernünftigt, wenn ein breites Frequenzband vorhanden ist und der Geber diese auch sauber umsetzen kann.
Brauchbare Geber kommen aus der 300€ Klasse, weder Dein Lowrance noch dein Raymarine liefern solche Geber mit.
Da auch die technischen Daten der Haupteinheiten nicht veröffentlicht werden, steht bei beiden Geräten auch hier ein Fragezeichen.

Schau Dir doch in der Praxis einmal ein Chirp Gerät an, dass die genannten Voraussetzung erfüllt, dann kommst Du evtl. zu einem anderen Schluss.


----------



## fischbär (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Da hast Du sicher recht, aber trotzdem stellt sich bei Chirp oft die Frage, ob der Mehrnutzen den höheren Preis rechtfertigt. Der Unterschied zwischen einem breitband und schmalband-Chirp ist doch nur die Trennschärfe. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was man davon hat, wenn man die einzelnen Fische eines Futterfischschwarms in 10 m Tiefe noch auseinanderhalten kann. Sieht toll aus, ja schön, aber den dicken Hecht in 12 m Tiefe zeigen auch non-Chirp Geräte an. Und das unter Umständen sogar "besser", da der Fleck mit der Fischgröße wächst, was bei Chirp ja eben prinzipbedingt eher unterdrückt wird (länger wird er natürlich trotzdem). Da wird eher die Farbe intensiver.
Die Trennung von Boden und Fisch ist bei Chirp auch nicht so viel besser und hängt eher vom Durchmesser des Sendekegels ab.
Wo Chirp richtig was bringt, ist eher bei Sidescan. Denn da kann man die Auflösung und vor allem die bessere Empfindlichkeit gut gebrauchen.


----------



## allegoric (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*



fischbär schrieb:


> Da hast Du sicher recht, aber trotzdem stellt sich bei Chirp oft die Frage, ob der Mehrnutzen den höheren Preis rechtfertigt. Der Unterschied zwischen einem breitband und schmalband-Chirp ist doch nur die Trennschärfe. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die Frage, was man davon hat, wenn man die einzelnen Fische eines Futterfischschwarms in 10 m Tiefe noch auseinanderhalten kann. Sieht toll aus, ja schön, aber den dicken Hecht in 12 m Tiefe zeigen auch non-Chirp Geräte an. Und das unter Umständen sogar "besser", da der Fleck mit der Fischgröße wächst, was bei Chirp ja eben prinzipbedingt eher unterdrückt wird (länger wird er natürlich trotzdem). Da wird eher die Farbe intensiver.
> Die Trennung von Boden und Fisch ist bei Chirp auch nicht so viel besser und hängt eher vom Durchmesser des Sendekegels ab.
> Wo Chirp richtig was bringt, ist eher bei Sidescan. Denn da kann man die Auflösung und vor allem die bessere Empfindlichkeit gut gebrauchen.



Mein Reden! Klar ist das kein 1000€+ Gerät mit super-duper Geber, aber im Ernst: Wie viel Prozent der Angler haben so ein Teil? Und selbst dann ist zwar die Auflösung besser, aber weiß ich dadurch mehr? Pflanzen usw. werden auch so ausreichend gut ausgegeben und man weiß, was sich da unten befindet. Den Unterschied macht dann nur noch die Darstellung aus, die etwas detailreicher ist. Ich möchte ja keine Fotos schießen für 300€+ Geber, das Interessante sind die Informationen.

 Hier halte ich nach wie vor Sidescan für die wirklich bessere Alternative bzw. die 3D Darstellung aus den neuen Verfahren, die die Fischanzeigen in Position und Höhe im Verhältnis zum Boot anzeigen (z.B. Garmin, Lowrance usw.).


----------



## fischbär (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Hehe, das ist nicht sidescan, auch wenn das Relief manchmal mit Sidescan eingefärbt wird. Das ist Multi beam sonar. Z.b panoptix. Auf jeden Fall toll, aber meist nicht gut genug einzelne Fische anzuzeigen. Auch die Trennschärfe zum Grund ist schlecht. Räuber am Grund werden da schnell zu einem kleinen Hügel.
Imho ebenfalls mehr Spielerei für schicke Bilder. Die Technik ist für Livebilder viel praktischer zb Panoptix forward.


----------



## Hennesee81 (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Hatte auch das Dragonfly 5.7 und hab mir nun ein Simrad geholt. War mit dem DF sehr zufrieden, jedoch wollte ich ein größeres Display. Stand dann auch vor der Wahl, DF 7, L Hook 7 oder eventuell L Elite 7. Hab dann bei Schlageter angerufen und das Simrad (High End Bereich von Lowrance) empfohlen bekommen. Das Teil ist echt der Hammer wie ich finde. Mein Kumpel hat das ein Jahr ältere Hook 7 und das kann definitiv nicht mithalten. Wobei ich den Unterschied zum aktuellen Hook 7 nicht kenne. 

Wie gesagt, frag mal bei Schlageter nach. Echt hammer Service!! Immer per Mobil und Whatsapp auch vom Wasser aus erreichbar! Super genial!


----------



## goldfisch12 (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Hatte auch das Dragonfly 5.7 und hab mir nun ein Simrad geholt. War mit dem DF sehr zufrieden, jedoch wollte ich ein größeres Display. Stand dann auch vor der Wahl, DF 7, L Hook 7 oder eventuell L Elite 7. Hab dann bei Schlageter angerufen und das Simrad (High End Bereich von Lowrance) empfohlen bekommen. Das Teil ist echt der Hammer wie ich finde. Mein Kumpel hat das ein Jahr ältere Hook 7 und das kann definitiv nicht mithalten. Wobei ich den Unterschied zum aktuellen Hook 7 nicht kenne.
> 
> Wie gesagt, frag mal bei Schlageter nach. Echt hammer Service!! Immer per Mobil und Whatsapp auch vom Wasser aus erreichbar! Super genial!




Vielleicht solltest Du mit dem, was Dir ein einzelner Fachhändler an  gezielt gesteuerten Argumenten vorträgt, etwas kritischer umgehen. Wenn  da wirklich Simrad als Nobelmarke von Lowrance gefallen ist, mag das  möglichweise im oberen Preisbereich zutreffen, für dein Gerät in dieser  Preisklasse wäre eine solche Aussage eher eine Verkaufshilfe.  Fachhändler müssen umsatzorientiert arbeiten und wen wundert es, das  "beste Gerät" hat häufig auch die besten Margen. Und so wandeln sich die  Empfehlungen zugunsten des ein oder anderen Herstellers durchaus, wenn  sich die Margen ändern. Das ist keine Kritik am Händler, sondern  schlichtweg ein Erfahrungswert, den man als Kunde beherzigen sollte.  Gerade deshalb darf nicht ein Händler der "Heilsbringer" sein, sonst ist  nur einer von mehreren, die man zu Rate zieht, um sich ein eigenes Bild  machen zu können.


----------



## fischbär (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Lowarnce Hook 7 oder Dragonfly 7*

Sehe ich ähnlich. Gerade ein bekannter Händler hetzt ja immer mal wieder etwas anderes als das neue Muss-man-haben durch Werbung. Ist ja legitim, aber mit dem Vertrauen in Händler ist das so eine Sache...
Die Elite-Ti Touch Geräte und das Simrad Go XSE  unterscheiden sich in der grundsätzlichen Qualität sicherlich nicht! Das ist die gleiche Klasse. 
Wenn man schon 700 Euro hinlegt, kann man sich auch gleich so eins kaufen. Ist erheblich besser als die Hooks! Die sind günstige Einsteigergeräte.


----------

